# UK: The rise and fall of call-in



## Aka-Aka (25 August 2007)

> The rise and fall of quiz TV
> Participation television, as characterised by channels such as Quiz Call and ITV Play... found increasing popularity with UK viewers in 2006. This genre of programming invites viewers to call using premium rated telephone services (PRS) to answer puzzles. ... revenue ... reached £123m in 2006, up 18% on 2005.
> But 2006 also saw an increasing volume of complaints about quiz TV and mounting interest from regulators and MPs. Concerns focused on the fairness of contests and the cost of making calls to the channels.
> A series of regulatory measures and intense scrutiny of the sector led to a steep decline in the number of channels and hours of programming dedicated to quiz TV. *By summer 2007 no self-standing quiz TV channels remained *and the numbers of programmes and transmission hours had dropped massively. *In March 2007 there were nearly 1,000 hours per week of quiz programming; by July that had fallen to around 90 hours*.


_Aufstieg und Fall des Quizfernsehens
Mitmachfernsehen, wie man es von Kanälen wie "Quiz call" und "ITV Play" kennt... fand im Jahre 2006 zunehmend Anklang unter den britischen Fernsehzuschauern. Bei dieser Programmgattung werden Zuschauer eingeladen, Mehrwertnummern anzurufen, um Rätsel zu beantworten. (...) Die Gewinne erreichten 2006 123 Mio Pfund (180 Mio Euro), ein Anstieg von 18% ggü. 2005.
Aber das Jahr 2006 brachte ebenfalls eine wachsende Zahl von Beschwerden über das Quizfernsehen und ein zunehmendes Interesse der Aufsichtsbehörden und Parlamentarier. Die Bedenken fokussierten sich auf die Fairness der Wettbewerbe und die Kosten für die Anrufe bei den Sendern.
Eine Reihe regulatorischer Maßnahmen und genaue Untersuchungen des Sektors führten zu einem steilen Absturz bei der Anzahl der Sender und Programme, die sich dem Quiz-TV widmeten. Im Sommer 2007 blieb kein einziger reiner TV-Quiz-Kanal übrig und die Anzahl der Programme und der Sendezeit ist stark gesunken. Im März 2007 gab es fast 1000 Stunden mit Quizprogrammen in der Woche, im Juli war die Zahl auf etwa 90 Stunden zurück gegangen_(Eigenübersetzung)

Quelle: OFCOM
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/research/cm/cmr07/tv/
via "The Scream"
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=206908&postcount=32


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 August 2007)

*"Köpfe müssen rollen nach Call-In-TV-Skandal"*

Das Studium britischer Meldungen zum Thema Call-In-TV macht gerade so richtig Spaß. Ein wenig macht es auch neidisch...
http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/campai...html?in_article_id=423698&in_page_id=509&ct=5


> Revenues slumped dramatically as viewers stopped calling premium-rate numbers when it was revealed that most had no chance of getting on air.


----------

